# Monster-Mania Con 11 - Cherry Hill, NJ 8/22-24



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

If anyone is in the Eastern PA or NJ area I would recommend you check this out this coming weekend.

Monster-Mania Con 11 August 2008 Horror Movie and Memorabilia Convention


----------

